# First sail



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Went out yesterday and caught my first sailfish. Estimated 70 pounds fish on 20 pnd leader.


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations, nice fish!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

cross it off your bucket list. Youll always remeber the first


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

good job!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh i forgot to mention i saw it swirling around my goggle eye before i hooked up to him! That made it rele cool


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome deal, congrats. You'll never forget your first


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

hey man, congrats! and thanks again for all your help.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Now i need to go catch one out of my 13ft skiff!


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

...on fly!


----------

